# لا ارى مسلمين في عدا المنتدى



## nassim.hipnas (3 يناير 2012)

تقدمت الف مرة بطلب مساعدة لكن للاسف لم يجبني احد


----------



## wissam 1973 (3 يناير 2012)

whazzup?


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم مشاركاتك 37 فاين 963 طلب للمساعدة 
ويا ريت تخليها 1001 حتى نتمكن من المساعدة


----------



## nassim.hipnas (4 يناير 2012)

لما لا تقرا 37 مشاركة لي و تجبني عن اسئلتي افضل من ان تعلق على الموضوع


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم وبالسلام بدأت مشاركتي الاولى
وفعلا انا اعتذر لم يخطر ببالي ان اقرأ 37 مشاركة لانها اسهل من ان ازعجك بمزحة وددت لو انها افرحتك والقصور مني وعذرا مرة اخرى وساجتهد في اجابتك قدر استطاعتي بعد ان اقرأ مشاركاتك
وبتوفيق الله


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (4 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي الكريم لقد قرات مشاركاتك وحقيقة لم ادخل في هذا المجال وقد تم اجابتك على بعض اسئلتك واما بخصوص المورفلين عذرا انا لا استطيع ان اعرف اين يباع في الجزائر وبشكل عام يباع في شركات المواد الكيميائية الخاصة بمحطات الطاقة الكهربائية . واما مادة الرغوة فيمكن استخدام مادة التكسابون او الصوديوم اثيل لوريل سلفيت
وساوافيك بما استطيع من المعلومات 
وحيا الله اهل الجزائر جميعا . 
وبالتوفيق


----------



## nassim.hipnas (4 يناير 2012)

مشكور اخي هده الاجابات كانت كلها عندك ولم تجب!!!!!!! اود فعلا لو توافيني بنقاط بيع المورفولين شكرا مرة اخرى


----------



## elkemia (6 يناير 2012)

اولا انا مش عارف اية قلت الذوق 
اللى بقت موضة عند البشر
انت طرحت سؤال ومفيش حد جاوبك على السؤال 
خلاص دور انت بمعرفتك الفذة فى ناحية تانية
ثانيا فى ناس انا اعرفها هنا على قدر كبير جدا
من المعرفة وافادة الناس امتنعوا عن كتابة اى معلومات
بسبب الناس اللى زيك 
ثالثا اشكر المشرف نبيل على سعة صدره مع هولاء 
رابعا ليس حكر على احد ان يقول معلومات عمله
واسرار مهنته فان قالها فهذا خير منه 
وان لم يقل فليعثر صاحب السؤال على ضالته فى
اى مكان اخر او حتى فى الصحراء


----------



## nassim.hipnas (6 يناير 2012)

elkemia. لمادا تعلق عن الموضوع الان وكانك لو استطعت لساعدتني!!!! ثانيا ارى انه في هدا المنتدى الاشخاص يساعدون من يعرفوهم فقط.ادن دعوا الماسونيون و اليهود ينتجون و يبيعون لكم فهده حالة العرب اليوم. اما انا فاردت انتاج ملمع السيارات و اسميها ABRO التي يمتلكها بوش الخبيث و ابيعها بربع ثمنها في السوق حتى ازعجه و لو قيس حبة خردل فانا ضد هده المنتوجات الغربية في بلادي الجزائر حتى و ان كانت هي الافضل.


----------



## nassim.hipnas (7 يناير 2012)

ان اردت مساعدتي قل لي كيف يصبح مثل الشامبو بدون مورفولين لان المورفولين غير متوفر في الجزائر كما منع في الدول الاروبية مند سنة 2006


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي نسيم لو استخدمت القليل من التكسابون اعتقد انها تفي بالغرض بدل الفورمالين مع القليل من ملح الطعام


----------



## nassim.hipnas (7 يناير 2012)

يا اخي نبيل انا لا اتكلم عن الفورمالين بل المورفولين اما التكسابون اعتقد انك اخبرتني انه اجل الرغوة و الله اعلم ننتظر المزيد


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (7 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
نعم اخي نسيم التكسابون يعطي لمعانا اضافة الى الرغوة الوفيرة واقصد المورفولين ( خطأ طباعة )
وان شاء الله ستنجح مع اضافة الملح تدريجيا ولحين الوصول الى اللزوجة التي تريدها 
حاول وسنكون على اتصال .


----------



## nassim.hipnas (7 يناير 2012)

ان شاء الله جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## nassim.hipnas (9 يناير 2012)

t


----------



## nassim.hipnas (10 يناير 2012)

يا نبيل هل سمعت بالسيالة التي تستعمل لنزع الخدوش من السيارة!!!!!!! و هل من فكرة عنها


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
نعم يا نسيم هذه المادة من مواد ال wax المنتج من البترول يتم مسح الخدوش بها لتعبئها بالشمع وبسبب انه شفاف يأخذ لون الدهان الاصلي للسيارة وبهذا يمسح الخدش ويصبح غير مرئي اما كيفية صناعة هذه المادة فاعتقد انها من المواد الراتنجية القابلة للتصلب .
ومن باب النصيحة اخي نسيم كن كالنسيم ( اسمك ) في استفساراتك ولتعلم ان ابنائي اكبر منك ومن الاولى ان تخاطبني كما اخاطبك يا اخ نسيم ولن اقصر في اجابتك في كل ما اعرف


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (10 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك استاذنا الاخ نبيل وبارك الله لك فى اولادك


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (10 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
وبارك الله فيك اخي عبد القادر وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مازن81 (11 يناير 2012)

بارك الله فيك وفي مالك وولدك وفي سعة صدرك استاذنا نبيل 
والحمد لله الذي قدر لنا ان نعرف هذا المنتدى بأعضائه ومشرفيه
وتذكير (التمس لأخيك عذرا) فربما يكون قد نسي او سهى
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (11 يناير 2012)

الاخ مازن 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
مشكور وبارك الله فيك وهذا واجبنا في الحياه وليس على مستوى المنتدى فقط .
تحياتي لك وبتوفيق الله


----------



## nassim.hipnas (11 يناير 2012)

اسمحلي استاد نبيل ظننتك شاب في البداية!!!!!! *تحياتي لك وبتوفيق الله*


----------



## nassim.hipnas (11 يناير 2012)

يا استاد نبيل, هل ممكن اني اتي بكتلة من عسل الصنوبر ( دلك العسل المتراكم في جدع الشجرة) و اغليه حتى يجف من الماء و استعمله كسيالة لازالة الخدوش!!! هل تصح نظريا!!


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (12 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي نسيم 
لا اعتقد ذلك لان عسل الصنوبر يذوب في الماء وكذلك عند تعرضه للشمس يجف ويتساقط .


----------



## nassim.hipnas (12 يناير 2012)

ادن لا داعي للتجربة.شكرااا يا استاذ


----------



## nassim.hipnas (14 يناير 2012)

عم نبيل هل انت هنا,,,????


----------



## nassim.hipnas (14 يناير 2012)

سمعت ان ملح الطعام يعمل لزوجة. كيف *ذ*لك!!!!!! او ماهي الطريقة لعمل لزوجة بملح الطعام


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (15 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
عند استخدام التكسابون في مواد التنظيف يضاف له ملح الطعام بكميات قليلة بالتدريج ليصل الى اللزوجة المطلوبة وقد لا ينفع الملح مع مواد اخرى لهذا الغرض
وبالتوفيق


----------



## nassim.hipnas (15 يناير 2012)

شكراا


----------



## nassim.hipnas (20 يناير 2012)

كيف حالك عم نبيييل


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (20 يناير 2012)

حياك الله اخي نسيم
واهلا وسهلا بك


----------



## nassim.hipnas (21 يناير 2012)

استاد نبيل كيف اصنع مبرد الرادياتير بدون كحول ( glassoil)


----------



## nassim.hipnas (21 يناير 2012)

لان الكحول ثمنه غالي


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (21 يناير 2012)

لم افهم المقصود عم نسيم ارجو التوضيح اذا كان المقصود ماء التبريد في الرديتر للسيارات ام غير ذلك


----------



## nassim.hipnas (22 يناير 2012)

نعم اخ نبيل *المقصود ماء التبريد في الرديتر للسيارات و تكون درجة تجمده قليلة جداا شكزاا
*


----------



## نبيل عواد الغباري (22 يناير 2012)

السلام عليكم
اخي نسيم
مياه التبريد يتم تحضيرها باضافة اثيلين جلايكول بنسبة من 20 الى 80 % مع اضافة مادة تحقق الحامضية بحدود من 10 الى 11 = ph ويمكن اضافة لون فسفوري . ويستحسن ان تكون المياه مقطرة .


----------



## nassim.hipnas (22 يناير 2012)

شكزااا و بارك الله فيك بالتوفيق


----------

